# Missing Roo



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I went out at 4pm for treat time, and my Polish roo is where he should be in this fenced off area with his 2 girls. Roo was missing his tail feathers and the top of his head looked all dried bloody. So I figured I would just clean it tonight. I go out tonight to lock up and he's gone. His hen, Psycho, is missing her tail feathers too. I search for an hour , No rooster. 

My other roo, Thor is a JG and can't fly higher than a foot. This Polish roo gets his wing feathers clipped but I can't say he can't make it over the fence. I looked for an hour.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Any luck finding your roo?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you confident he went missing on his own?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry to hear your rooster is MIA.Hope he turns up.Do you know why they were missing tail feathers?I know a couple of mine are missing theirs but they are molting.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hubby went out and found him in the back area of our yard that's all tall weeds and fenced off. He came wandering in. He's fine except the booboo on his head. I sortof think he may have jumped the fence and was chased by my big rooster. I'll have to look and see if his wings need trimming again. He's such an idiot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just an FYI, I had Silkie roos make it four feet with a flap/jump routine. 

I couldn't figure out how these boys were getting out until one I day I saw it happen.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Really! I would have to see it to believe it!

I went back there tonight to clean his head and I grab him and he screams so loud like a girl. I hope the neighbors don't think I'm torturing him. Then he closes his eyes and plays dead. Not a peep or a movement the whole time I washed his head. He's such an idiot. But at 3am the other morning I was contemplating going back out to look for him a bit.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Glad your rooster turned up.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine have been pulling a lot of stunts like this too lately. Though I am very fortunate my roosters are so well behaved. Was talking to another woman with two pens of Dorkings, one of her roosters got into the opposing pen and the roo in there OBLITERATED this poor thing - tore him to shreds. She found him on the ground, a bloodied pile of feathers, barely alive and had to nurse him back for three days in the house, thinking the whole time the shock and blood loss were going to kill him anyway. Photos of the incident were horrific. I was aghast.

My Dorking rooster, used to being the only rooster in his little sub-flock, got out into the main area yesterday where there are probably fifteen or so other roosters. You know what happened? Absolutely nothing. I found him curled up in a corner next to his fence looking confused at dusk. Not a scratch on him. Not a scratch on anyone else. Got to count our blessings when we can. 

Glad you found your boy. I had a Serama missing for three days.... was hiding UNDER the lawnmower behind the shed. They can all be a little silly at times!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL That Dorking rooster that got in with the others is probably a faster runner!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My free range roo pack decided to kick the Buckeye out of the clan the other day.Now he just hides in the bushes somewhere.


----------

